# Zebra Pleco Quetion / Advice



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking to get into zebra plecos. Ultimate goal is to breed them in my 33 gallon tank. For those that have kept these guys, what approach would you take?


Option 1:
Start with a group of 5 captive bred juvis (1-1.5 inch) grow them out to maturity to breed. 2 years to breed? 

Option 2: 
Buy a group of 5 W/C adults (2-2.5inch). Hope that they will breed faster? 


Lastly, anyone have these available right now besides Dave J and Samantha for juvis? Anyone have adults available?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Charles at Canadian Aquatics may have some. Edit: Sorry, they seem to have only one.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you.

I have sourced 2.25-3inch adults. Wild caughts from an importer in canada. Quarantined for 1 month. He has 10 available. Price of course is a little more than 1.5 inch juvis. 

Any experts willing to chime in which route they'd go with!?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Possible to sex these from top view?


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

From that picture? Too hard to tell. Try asking on PlanetCatfish for sexing, that's your best bet. What's your primary goal, keeping for pleasure or as an investment?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike is all about investment......


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

aren't wild caught Zebras illegal? i thought they were banned.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Planet catfish ok I can try that.

Investment and a pleasure. I've always wanted to breed Zebra plecos. 

I had no idea WC were illegal to export right now. Don't follow the pleco scene too closely. Is this so?


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

You can check this link that talks about it. It's older information so things may have changed but in the past it was illegal to export out of Brazil....

NEW WC L046 Zebra imperial pleco SALE!!! - PlanetCatfish.com


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

rhennessey said:


> You can check this link that talks about it. It's older information so things may have changed but in the past it was illegal to export out of Brazil....
> 
> NEW WC L046 Zebra imperial pleco SALE!!! - PlanetCatfish.com


Thank you for the information. I was quoted $200 for wild caughts out of Calgary which is not a bad price. If I purchase 5+. Or second option is captive bred and grow them out.

Tough decision!


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

really? illegal wild caught vs captive bred...doesn't seem like a tough one to me...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally, I would get captive breds and maybe add a couple wild caughts (unless it definitely is illegal) just for genetic diversity. Maybe even buy the captive breds from multiple sources to maximize genetic diversity. Not a big fan of breeding brothers & sisters together, if it can be helped.

Anthony


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Personally, I would get captive breds and maybe add a couple wild caughts (unless it definitely is illegal) just for genetic diversity. Maybe even buy the captive breds from multiple sources to maximize genetic diversity. Not a big fan of breeding brothers & sisters together, if it can be helped.
> 
> Anthony


ditto, for what it's worth.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

They are illegal to export from Brazil, where they originate from. It is not illegal to own wild caughts. The specifics of how they end up outside Brazil is a separate issue. The longevity of the species in their natal river with recent developments is also a separate issue. 

If it were me, I'd buy groups of juvies from at least 2 different breeders and grow them out. Then the males from one group and females from the other get placed together after they have had a couple years to grow. You get 2 potential breeding groups and avoid in-breeding.


----------

